# I wanted to share this conversation



## flemish lops (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is something I found on the internet I though was neat. It might take some time reading but it's worth it   (I don't know the person who posted it  )
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150730485329578&set=p.10150730485329578&type=1&theater


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 9, 2012)

Wonderfly stated.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 9, 2012)

i have a whole new level of respect for einstein and for you for sharing this! its too bad people under einsteins inteligence don't think to say those things to a person who chalenges there beliefs.


----------

